# Can I tag along?



## mizzouchris (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello all,

My name is Chris Long and I am a journalist with the Missouri School of Journalism.

We are doing a story on people who hunt morels in mid-Missouri. I was very excited when I stumbled on this message board

Ideally, I would like to talk to you or someone else who hunts regularly and shadow them on their next hunt (along with my partner on this story).

Please contact me at your earliest convenience. My number is 815-997-6715. Email also works too.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## chucknmorels (Apr 10, 2013)

what part of mo. you from


----------



## terrysapp (Mar 13, 2013)

Can I shadow someone also? I wouldn't mind seeing how people find mushrooms.


----------



## the kid (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm in stLouis so if you feel like a roadtrip come on to town.


----------

